# Stumptown herf with CigarGal



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

July 7th from mid-afternoon until whenever

location is my patio

usual rules - I will smoke chicken y'all provide the rest

pm if you need directions

If Tripp doesn't show, we'll auction off the knife he left a while back


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will swing by after work.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> July 7th from mid-afternoon until whenever
> 
> location is my patio
> 
> ...


I'll show alright... show you where to shove it

also, what time is this thing starting? I get off at 2:30, so I'd probably get there around 3:15. Let me know if thats too early, and I'll just put in some OT.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> also, what time is this thing starting? I get off at 2:30, so I'd probably get there around 3:15. Let me know if thats too early, and I'll just put in some OT.


That'll be fine Tripp.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> July 7th from mid-afternoon until whenever
> 
> location is my patio
> 
> ...


Don't be depressed if nobody else wants to smoke chickens Mark


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> Don't be depressed if nobody else wants to smoke chickens Mark


It does make one wonder where, exactly, one lights a chicken........


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I heard the chickens are pre-punched.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

poker said:


> I heard the chickens are pre-punched.


Hey! They are fine pre-embargo chickens with fine Cuban giblets. Don't go dissin my chickens, now. :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

The Pict said:


> It does make one wonder where, exactly, one lights a chicken........


Duuude! At the foot, of course. Sheez! :tu


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

DOH !

I'll be in NH on the 7th visiting my family...

Next time.

:ss


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Adds a whole new meaning to "cigar butt" now :r


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I am looking to make this one. Will also be after work, Mark need the addy or directions.

Dave, the royal and jubilant grey wolf will perform his hunting exhibicion this week, so I will bring him along (yes I am very clever).:bn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I am looking to make this one. Will also be after work, Mark need the addy or directions.
> 
> Dave, the royal and jubilant grey wolf will perform his hunting exhibicion this week, so I will bring him along (yes I am very clever).:bn


nice *don't give up your day job* :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Vorb said:


> DOH !
> 
> I'll be in NH on the 7th visiting my family...
> 
> ...


you are grounded, end guy


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

the 7th huh? might have to road tripp for some chickens to smoke.....:ss


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> you are grounded, end guy


Awwwww mannnnnnnnn.....


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Hey! They are fine pre-embargo chickens with fine Cuban giblets. Don't go dissin my chickens, now. :r


What can I bring?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> What can I bring?


Your skinny little butt, Joe!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Your skinny little butt, Joe!


:r Oh, it's so obvious we haven't met!

You'd have said "Your big Cuban ass, Joe!"


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I'll probably be working that day, so I'll be showing up post-work. How long will this herf be going for?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

jquirit said:


> I'll probably be working that day, so I'll be showing up post-work. How long will this herf be going for?


7 minutes... hope you make it!:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> 7 minutes... hope you make it!:tu


The herf, Tripp, the herf. Not ... never mind, say hello to the GF for me :tu

They are staying in Tigard, so I expect late.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> The herf, Tripp, the herf. Not ... never mind, say hello to the GF for me :tu
> 
> They are staying in Tigard, so I expect late.


late is good


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

The better half has had an obligation come up and I will not be able to make this (I will be putting the little one to bed). 

Very bummed, was looking forward to checking out Mark's place and meeting CigarGal.

Dave I can swing by with the loot any other night this week outside of Friday.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> The better half has had an obligation come up and I will not be able to make this (I will be putting the little one to bed).
> 
> Very bummed, was looking forward to checking out Mark's place and meeting CigarGal.
> 
> ...


That is too bad, Mike. We will touch base this week.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

What time this going til, Mark? I'm delayed getting out of dodge.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> What time this going til, Mark? I'm delayed getting out of dodge.


I'm guessing 9 or 10, Joe. It's a school nite for some :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Man, I wish I could be there. Have fun guys. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Man, I wish I could be there. Have fun guys. :tu


Wish you could too, Darrell. One day we'll be able to have one in your honor, tho, at least I hope so.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

A soon as this pear wine lunch has been recycled, I'm heading down to the garage and saddling up the FJR.

[singing] I can hardly wait to NUB CigarGal!! *

YEEEEEHAAAAAAW!*


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Joan said:


> [singing] I can hardly wait to NUB CigarGal!!


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Y'all have fun... 
Take good care of our La Aurora Rep... 
Sondra can be a handfull and more... 
So I hope you have your camera's ready...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Wish you could too, Darrell. One day we'll be able to have one in your honor, tho, at least I hope so.


Would that mean having both RB and JRB in the same location at the same time? I dunno, you're liable to get a drive-by (or bomb-by) from Fishbeadtwo... and I kinda like your house, hate to see any damage come to it from collateral damage.

And Joan is coming! Woo! Whisky all around!

:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

aracos said:


> Y'all have fun...
> Take good care of our La Aurora Rep...
> Sondra can be a handfull and more...
> So I hope you have your camera's ready...


CGAR_GIRL is Sondra
CigarGal is Marianne

But if you want to send Sondra out, we won't complain :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I'm guessing 9 or 10, Joe. It's a school nite for some :tu


Hmmmm...do you supply rides home if I want to stay lat? Jen and Lil might want to buzz out earlier than that.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Hmmmm...do you supply rides home if I want to stay lat? Jen and Lil might want to buzz out earlier than that.


Of course. All part of the service.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What is the estimated head count, Yahno? I need to know how much edamame salad to bring.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> What is the estimated head count, Yahno? I need to know how much edamame salad to bring.


Tripp, J Crew, You and Peeps, Us, Marianne and Peep, Joan and Lenguamor.

That's all I've heard from so far


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Tripp, J Crew, You and Peeps, Us, Marianne and Peep, Joan and Lenguamor.
> 
> That's all I've heard from so far


I see 11 on your list.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like I'm no going to make this.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Looks like I'm no going to make this.


slacker...:r I hold out hope. :ss


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> CGAR_GIRL is Sondra
> CigarGal is Marianne
> 
> But if you want to send Sondra out, we won't complain :tu


*@&$ Thats twice I made that mistake... 

Well I now Sondra was headed towards the DC area this past weekend for a herf...

Oh well...

Hope y'all had fun anyway... :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I didn't do a head count but it was all quality people, can't ask for better:tu I need to make the drive up here a few times a year to hang with the Stumptown folks. What a great time we had. Sorry to bail out before ten, but we are planning an early start in the morning.

Thanks to Mark(and peep? is that what you say?) for putting this together and thanks to all for the great food, smokes and drinks. You sure know how to show a girl a good time.

And you are all invited to the Lake Herf Aug.2:ss


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

[home by 2.30AM in spite of the I-5 repaving stoppage in Chehalis]

Top 5 Reasons I love VstromMark:

5) He lets me arrive late and stay late to his par-tays

XXXOOO) NUBing his guests is okay with him

B) Lighting chickens is his specialty (and he's really good at it!)

g.) Such a gracious host; I think he let me NUB every one there!

GREAT fun! Wonderful company! FAB herfing by the frog pond, nice 500 mi ride for a Monday, too.

Thanks everyone! :chk:chk:chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

it was nice to meet you, Joan. Thanks, Mark. Good to see you again, Marianne. The rest of you rat bastards, well...you know :r


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for a fun herf! It was nice meeting all you out of towners. Thanks Mark for the tasty chicken, and the Tat jar! And Joan, you can NUB me any time!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

What the hell us NUB'ing someone? :r:bn


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We had a great time! Wish you had been there, Jon. We needed another "foodie"


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> We had a great time! Wish you had been there, Jon. We needed another "foodie"


Speaking of foodies, what is on the menu for my bd herf on the 19th?


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Speaking of foodies, what is on the menu for my *bd herf on the 19th? *


Huh? Oh yeah I remember hearing something about that.....:bl


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Speaking of foodies, what is on the menu for my bd herf on the 19th?


Dang! You guys keep this up I am going to move to Portland.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Speaking of foodies, what is on the menu for my bd herf on the 19th?


usual rules. I'll smoke a brisket and everyone else is obligated to provide everything else.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

As an epilogue, here are a couple of pictures from the herf. I took some early and forgot to take more when additional people arrived.

Bigwaved Dave with his back to us, jquirit (J Crew) to Dave's left, Tripp (the Tat and Pepin whore of Oregon), Lynn, Marianne (CigarGal), and finally Jenny (Dave's wife)
View attachment 19674


In this pic, we see Roger and Lilly (Dave's daughter) as well as Krypto the Wonder dog doing his best "I am the devil but too tired to steal your soul" look. They are watching Wallace and Gromit's A Grand Day Out.
View attachment 19675


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> usual rules. I'll smoke a brisket and everyone else is obligated to provide everything else.


:dr

Aw jeeeeez, BWD! I'm hosting an all day, old beemer wrench fest, aka "Tech Day", at my place on your birfday herf. DAG!

We start innocently with muffins and coffee at the crack of 9am. So far just one four hour project but I *promised* giant strawberry margs when we're done twirling sockets in the late afternoon... or I'd be there helping with the spanki---brisket. :tu

DAG DAG DAG! :bl


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> Dang! You guys keep this up I am going to move to Portland.


come back up!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joan said:


> :dr
> 
> Aw jeeeeez, BWD! I'm hosting an all day, old beemer wrench fest, aka "Tech Day", at my place on your birfday herf. DAG!
> 
> ...


hmmm...take a "break" or an "ice run", ride down, enjoy the company, ride back up, lock up. :tu:ss


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Tripp and Joan enjoying the good life on the patio.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Mark and Marianne do the twisted thing


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

BigFamily


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Dave and JQuirt


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Where are my Cremosas?? I brought one for everybody!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

What is this man doing????


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

CigarGal said:


> What is this man doing????


somtimes it's better not to know.......:r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> somtimes it's better not to know.......:r


Actually.. what the heck is that? Even I don't remember that part.

Joan, CigarGal.. it was great meeting you two. Glad you could stop by! We need to do this again. Maybe a road trip to California and Seattle is in order sometime in the future!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Joan, CigarGal.. it was great meeting you two. Glad you could stop by! We need to do this again. Maybe a road trip to California and Seattle is in order sometime in the future!


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147773


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Actually.. what the heck is that? Even I don't remember that part.


I do believe that it is the brie :tu


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> I do believe that it is the brie :tu


ahhhh....


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> ahhhh....


Cheese, Gromit!


----------

